# coloring meerschaum pipes- plug method



## letsgomountaineers (Dec 19, 2008)

http://query.nytimes.com/mem/archive-free/pdf?_r=1&res=990DE4D81139EF34BC4F51DFB166838F669FDE

the plug method discribed is interseting. has anyone tried it? it seems like it might work.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Haven't tried it, but I did enjoy reading the article from 1874!

I just bought my first meerschaum about a week ago, but haven't been able to use it yet. I only smoke outside, and it's only in the 30-40 degree range where I live. Don't want to take the chance of damaging it. 


WWhermit


----------



## stevo192 (Oct 27, 2008)

a very interesting read, thanks for posting!


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

Great post. I think you'll find a few "pipomaniacs" here.


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

Reading articles like this illustrates some very striking societal differences:
-position of women in society
-prosaic writing of journalist
-clear class distinctions

I also can't help but wonder what $20 in today's dollar would be....

As to the method, it seems the desired result is a partial coloring of the bowl, by keeping a wad of tabac in the bottom of the bowl and packing and smoking down to that point?

I can't help but note the "showing off to the barman and local patrons" aspect.... Harrison Co, where I live, just enacted a no-smoking indoors at bars Jan 1. Smoking has been banned at restaurants, etc prior... they now have the bars as well.

I find this a good example of why in legislation, partial concessions cannot be made as they will only later serve as precedent. (gun owners, pay attention here)


----------



## OldDirty (Feb 24, 2008)

I searched the net for a while to see which method worked best and stumbled upon this.

http://www.straightrazorplace.com/forums/finer-things-life/20069-meerschaum-pipes-anyone.html

Say's it only took him 4 months to color his pipes to these depths. The trick he say's is he smoke's Butera Sweet Cavendish in a Butera coloring bowl.


----------



## letsgomountaineers (Dec 19, 2008)

paperairplane said:


> I can't help but note the "showing off to the barman and local patrons" aspect.... Harrison Co, where I live, just enacted a no-smoking indoors at bars Jan 1. Smoking has been banned at restaurants, etc prior... they now have the bars as well.
> 
> I find this a good example of why in legislation, partial concessions cannot be made as they will only later serve as precedent. (gun owners, pay attention here)


they keep pushing for it in mon county, but i doubt it will get through here. the bars have a bit more pull.


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

OldDirty said:


> I searched the net for a while to see which method worked best and stumbled upon this.
> 
> Meerschaum Pipes, anyone? - Straight Razor Place Forums
> 
> Say's it only took him 4 months to color his pipes to these depths. The trick he say's is he smoke's Butera Sweet Cavendish in a Butera coloring bowl.


WOW! Now THOSE are some heavily colored Meers!!!


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

I color mine by... errr... smoking them.

Seriously... I don't worry about coloring and such. I just smoke them and let it happen on its own.


----------

